# Spätherbst MTB-Rennen in Wiesbaden am 19.11.2011!!!



## peleton (14. Oktober 2011)

Der RSC Wiesbaden veranstaltet am *Samstag, den 19.11.2011* den* 5. Wiesbadener Night-Rider MTB-Marathon
für Einzelfahrer und 2er-Teams*.

Auf einem 5km-Rundkurs geht es ab 13:00 Uhr für die Einzelfahrer 
in den Klassen U19, U23, Männer, Frauen und Senioren II-IV um den Sieg.
Neu hinzugekommen ist ein Firmen-Challenge.

Ab 16:00 Uhr starten die 2er-Team, für die die Beleuchtung obligatorisch ist.

Das Highlight in der kalten Jahreszeit, das sich immer größerer Beliebtheit erfreut.

Veranstaltungsort ist Wiesbaden-Rambach am Sportplatz (Adolf-Reichwein Schule, Trompeterstraße).

Anmeldung bis 13.11.2011 über www.maxx-timing.de. Vorabüberweisung 18,- bzw 35,- 2er-Teams.
Nachmeldung bis 1 Std. vor dem Start.

Weitere Infos auf unserer Homepage: www.rsc-wiesbaden.com


Viele Grüße


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Oktober 2011)

sehr cooles rennen. werde mit corfrimor am start sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Connay (1. November 2011)

Also so an sich hört sich das ja sehr interessant an. Wisst ihr vielleicht wie lang das Rennen dauert oder wie viele Runden jedes 2er Teammitglied fahren darf? Wäre schön wenn das jemand wüsste...


----------



## Ailton (1. November 2011)

Steht alles in der Ausschreibung:
http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?n...ID_Veranstaltung=19211&mode=ascr_detail&typ=i


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. November 2011)

Interessante Sache und praktisch um die Ecke. Schade nur, dass ich samstags arbeiten darf (wie viele andere im Einzelhandel auch) und mir dafür extra Urlaub nehmen müßte...


----------



## Connay (2. November 2011)

Stimmt. Vielen Dank. Denke dass ich dabei bin...


----------



## Connay (7. November 2011)

So hab mich jetzt mit maxx27 zusammen als 2.tes Racing Team angemeldet...


----------



## a.nienie (8. November 2011)

die die shon mal gefahren sind.
auf der seite steht etwas von 4km + 100hm pro runde. klingt als ob da mind. ein giftiger anstieg drin ist. kann dazu jemand was sagen bitte. hat jemand letztes jahr mit gps aufgezeichnet und hat ein höhenprofil.
wir fahren ssp und ich würde meine 36/17 eventuell noch mal überdenken wollen. danke.


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. November 2011)

vergiss den giftigen anstieg. das ist alles locker auf der scheibe zu fahren.
4h jeder faehrt soviel er will


----------



## powderJO (8. November 2011)

ich hatte so gehofft, beim nightrider mein renn-comeback geben zu können, nachdem es schon beim albgold nicht geklappt hat. aber leider immer noch außer gefecht - verdammtes kahnbein.


----------



## a.nienie (8. November 2011)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> vergiss den giftigen anstieg. das ist alles locker auf der scheibe zu fahren.
> 4h jeder faehrt soviel er will


ok, Du trittst das auf dem dicken blatt durch. heisst für mich kürzer ketten oder leiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blut Svente (8. November 2011)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> vergiss den giftigen anstieg. das ist alles locker auf der scheibe zu fahren.
> 
> " locker auf der Scheibe zu fahren" Da bin ich ja mal gespannt...


----------



## bikehumanumest (9. November 2011)

ich glaub nop-nog... meinte die alte Strecke...

apropos...suche noch einen schnellen (am liebsten Ü40) Partner...fürs Teamrennen...weil wenn ich weiter keinen finde "droht" mir das 2h Einzelrennen...und ich fahr doch so gerne mit Licht...ist doch viel witziger


Joe


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. November 2011)

neue strecke? ich bin gespannt!


----------



## bikehumanumest (10. November 2011)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> neue strecke? ich bin gespannt!



und ich, ob Du die auch auf der Scheibe locker fährst ...

mach mich ruhig fertig... das macht mir garnix...ich kenne ja Deine Oberschenkel...

Joe


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. November 2011)

du weist doch,... im moment gibt es auf dme zaboo nur die 36er "scheibe" und das muss reichen


----------



## achimrotwild (13. November 2011)

hört sich cool an. leider bin ich im november schon in der regeneration und hab die rennsaison für 2011 beendet.
2012 wird wieder angegriffen.................................................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (14. November 2011)

das ist ja auch ein uebergangsrennen


----------



## peleton (3. November 2013)

Dieses Jahr findet das Rennen auch statt,

für mehr Details, siehe www.cross-wiesbaden.de

Nachmeldung ist am Start _OHNE_ Nachmeldegebühr möglich



peleton schrieb:


> Der RSC Wiesbaden veranstaltet am *Samstag, den 19.11.2011* den* 5. Wiesbadener Night-Rider MTB-Marathon
> für Einzelfahrer und 2er-Teams*.
> 
> Auf einem 5km-Rundkurs geht es ab 13:00 Uhr für die Einzelfahrer
> ...


----------

